
Ask HN: What do you get busy with when you need to wait? - kovek
When I do work in software, I very often need to wait some short amount of time.<p>Right now, I am waiting for an SQL query to return some data I need to continue my work. The delay is not too long (less than a minute), and not too short (more than a few seconds).<p>Since it&#x27;s not too long, I don&#x27;t want to switch to a different task, because of the mental overhead of switching tasks. Since it&#x27;s not too short, I don&#x27;t want to simply stare at the screen until the query is done running.<p>What do you do when you need to wait when doing software work?
======
icedchai
you're looking at it.

